# Cleo discovers that Dudley has been into the Snausages again...



## wellfedCanuck (Dec 9, 2011)

Yeah, it's a crappy snapshot taken with a DSLR. Still, I think that every married man here can relate...


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 9, 2011)

wellfedCanuck said:


> Yeah, it's a crappy snapshot taken with a DSLR. Still, I think that every married man here can relate...



LOL...i love it


----------



## friedmud (Apr 4, 2012)

LOL - literally. Great snap!


----------



## candyman (Apr 4, 2012)

I got 10 years of marriage. After how many years this happens? ???


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Apr 4, 2012)

20 years here, brother. And most days feel like that one... :-\


----------

